# Australian experience required



## irishfamabroad (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all, my husband is a quantity surveyor with a lot of Irish experience, we have been granted 176 visas for WA. He is heading to Perth in the next 10 days to Sussex things out and activate visa. After spending the last 6 months apart we have decided we are not going to travel to oz for him to accept a FIFO position. Is there jobs out there based in the city for those without oz experience?


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

irishfamabroad said:


> Hi all, my husband is a quantity surveyor with a lot of Irish experience, we have been granted 176 visas for WA. He is heading to Perth in the next 10 days to Sussex things out and activate visa. After spending the last 6 months apart we have decided we are not going to travel to oz for him to accept a FIFO position. Is there jobs out there based in the city for those without oz experience?


Hi

Try Seek or Jobsearch or Gumtree

I wish you well!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

irishfamabroad said:


> Hi all, my husband is a quantity surveyor with a lot of Irish experience, we have been granted 176 visas for WA. He is heading to Perth in the next 10 days to Sussex things out and activate visa. After spending the last 6 months apart we have decided we are not going to travel to oz for him to accept a FIFO position. Is there jobs out there based in the city for those without oz experience?


I'm a quantity surveyor and have my visa granted few weeks ago. I discuss with my wife about the FIFO thing in case i can't find any job in the city. It would be a challenge for my wife with 2 kids as they have not been in Oz before. If i'm the FIFO, they'll be left alone without anyone with them.
FIFO's salary is good but i have to let it go for the family.


----------



## truebluejim (Jun 24, 2012)

*Getting jobs from abroad / without local experience*

Hi. We are in a similar position. We have a 175 PR visa. We are trying get jobs secured before we migrate and finding it very difficult


----------



## irishfamabroad (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband has been out in Perth for over two weeks now. He has 15 years experience as a qs at a high level. There is no jobs suitable without local experience required. It seems we are too late to the party, true bluejim if you are looking for a job in construction it will most likely be hard to come by from the sound of things. After 7 months apart now (he was in dubai for over 6)We are ready to give up. I'm just glad I didn't go out with the kids. You certainly won't find a job from here. Agencies won't respond to emails if you are not in the country.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

irishfamabroad said:


> My husband has been out in Perth for over two weeks now. He has 15 years experience as a qs at a high level. There is no jobs suitable without local experience required. It seems we are too late to the party, true bluejim if you are looking for a job in construction it will most likely be hard to come by from the sound of things. After 7 months apart now (he was in dubai for over 6)We are ready to give up. I'm just glad I didn't go out with the kids. You certainly won't find a job from here. Agencies won't respond to emails if you are not in the country.


Well, i think better to look for a job from mining sector. I saw plenty of jobs there instead in the city. 
The local employers wont pay such a high salary unless you have to prove you have local experience which is pretty unfair for the new immigrants like us. 
Seems like they're more rely on local experience rather than overseas or higher education. I assume your husband is in management level, unlikely he'll need to work from executive level instead. Most people can't accept that on the lower pay.


----------



## robertM (Aug 15, 2012)

*Australian experience or something else?*

Hi, everybody!

I don't get this "Australian experience" either. 
I'm already in OZ for 3 weeks on Skilled Independent 175. I'm an Architect with 11 years of work experience and I can't even get a job of a graduate. The most often reply is: "You don't qualify since you don't have Australian experience." or "You don't know the local Codes.". And to make things worse they are running same adds with a new date for a month. Which can only mean they don't get the people for the job.

Can somebody in Australia explain what is going on, there must be hundreds of "not qualified" in construction and architecture or recession knocked on the door too?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

robertM said:


> Hi, everybody!
> 
> I don't get this "Australian experience" either.
> I'm already in OZ for 3 weeks on Skilled Independent 175. I'm an Architect with 11 years of work experience and I can't even get a job of a graduate. The most often reply is: "You don't qualify since you don't have Australian experience." or "You don't know the local Codes.". And to make things worse they are running same adds with a new date for a month. Which can only mean they don't get the people for the job.
> ...


I kind of worried too. Even i'm graduated from Australia but i practised in Malaysia for 10 years. I must admit that i can't really remember the code in Oz either. I saw there's plenty of job post and as you said, mostly is a repeated job. 
I do heard that some recruitment agents taking your resume for sell or keeping as data. My friend did suggest us to either walk-in or apply directly to the company instead going through the agents.


----------



## robertM (Aug 15, 2012)

nemesis said:


> I kind of worried too. Even i'm graduated from Australia but i practised in Malaysia for 10 years. I must admit that i can't really remember the code in Oz either. I saw there's plenty of job post and as you said, mostly is a repeated job.
> I do heard that some recruitment agents taking your resume for sell or keeping as data. My friend did suggest us to either walk-in or apply directly to the company instead going through the agents.


Hi nemesis

It must be the truth what you're saying. Obviously applications don't get trough agencies. They only sell "the 100% right" candidate (if they find one). Going to the employer in person would be the right thing to do, however their address is usually not advertised in the agency adds. Which means Yellow pages, dozens of mails and a private transport are a only smart choice. So much about many employment opportunities ...


----------

